# My news...*updated with birth story*



## cupcake23

Hello all, thought you might like to know that I had my beautiful baby girl today!!!

She was born at home at 13:00hrs, wt 2720g (6lbs). Breastfeeding like a pro!

Everything went perfectly well, only used gas & air but it was hard work, physiological 3rd stage,no tears despite her coming out with her hands on her face, no complications throughout, I'm so happy!!! Had a fantastic mw & student.

I'm so happy and in love!!!
.x.x.x.

My birth story

Sat 27th I started to get my show...not much happening contraction wise but was hoping this was a good sign that baby was on her way...

Sun 28th still having a show but started having tightening every 10mins, not painful just uncomfortable, things stayed like that throughout the whole day

Mon 1st woke up at 1.50 with a strong contraction and I knew I would be having my baby!!!! (Ive got a contraction timer app on my iphone so started using that) contractions were irregular, ranging in length and strength, tried to sleep in between until it got to 5am and I decided that the kitchen was too messy...planned a homebirth and I didnt want the midwives to see my messy kitchen, lol. 

Called my mum and midwife around 6 and both arrived around 6.30, my son was getting up so he started getting ready for school...the contractions seemed to stop and I felt like a fool for calling my mum and midwife out....midwife was happy to examine and at 7am I was 4cm, she gave me a good old sweep and after a 20min chat my contractions started coming thick and fast....I kept upright/ mobilising throughout the labour, a student midwife come around 10am and she was fantastic, massaging my back throughout with clary sage oil...4 hours later I started to use gas and air as the contractions were becoming intense, got a bit emotional at this point as I really wanted her out! And was so scared that I was still only 4cm...protocol is to examine every 4 hours during labour but the midwife and I were happy to wait and see as I seemed to be showing good signs of progress. Just before 12 I started to get really upset and needed to know what my body was doing so asked the midwife to examine me, I was 8cm and as I was getting distressed the plan was for me to go and have a warm bath with clary sage oil....it was lovely being in the bath, I was using G&A and was left with my OH, whilst the MWs popped in and out to listen to the FH but after 20minutes the contractions became more intense and I was starting to lose it!!!

I was encouraged throughout to keep using G&A but I was finding this very difficult and felt that the baby was coming, I was involuntary pushing at this point and thought I was about to split in half!....I got out of the bath at 12.55, I stayed upright, my right leg on the bath edge with my waters bulging, screamed at the midwife to break them and she did at 12.57...nice and clear, babys head was just there and for me this was the best part, I was able to breathe her out nice and slow....my beautiful baby girl was born at 13.00hrs, a hand on her face and screamed immediately, I held her straight away, skin to skin, holding her so tight, I didnt want to let go! 

The midwives made the floor comfy for me to lie down, we waited for the cord to stop pulsating, about 15-20mins later my OH cut the cord, and he held our daughter...I got up 5mins later and with one push the placenta come out, minimal blood loss. Despite my darling daughter coming out with her hand on her face I only got a couple of grazes. I took co-dydramol as I was already getting some strong after pains...I didnt realise they could be so painful!

I quickly had a shower and got myself sorted whilst the midwives checked baby over, 40 minutes later I held baby skin to skin and she went onto my breast like a pro. 

I found this labour to be very intense and I was definitely more vocal this time round but my homebirth experience was fantastic, I had the support I needed throughout and my wonderful midwives could do no wrong! I'm so happy!


----------



## The Stick

Congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance: x


----------



## Missy.

Congradulations hun x


----------



## ilovecocopops

congrats! Show us a piccy! x


----------



## x-li-x

Congrats Hun xxx glad it went so well too  xxx


----------



## meandmyfive

congratulations:happydance:


----------



## sallyanne

Aww congrats on your new little girl :D glad all went well for you xxx


----------



## lisa9999

Aww congrats. Pics please! :)


----------



## julchen_79

Congrats cupcake! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## sophieee18

Congratulations :) do we get to see what she looks like ? :happydance: xx


----------



## bexie1985

congrats!! well done u! and Im SOOOO jeleous as we have the same due date xx


----------



## Terrilea

Sounds like a lovely birth, congrats on your baby girl xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Congratulations again hun, I am even more excited for my homebirth now x x


----------



## my3girls

Congrats xx


----------



## muddles

Congratulations!


----------



## Seity

Wow congrats! 

Another mid-Marcher born already. Starting to make me freak out a little.


----------



## jackie.d

congratulations xxx


----------



## MrsGlitz

Congratulations!! How are you on here already?!? And I wanna see a pic!


----------



## CocoaOne

Congratulations! Sounds as if everything went perfectly :flower:


----------



## barney76

Congratulations love to you all x


----------



## jj-rabbit

congratulations, can't wait to see pics xxx


----------



## littledemonme

Congratulations! Hands over her face? Aww bless she was shy!


----------



## sabriena

Aww congrats :)


----------



## poppy666

Woohoooo well done cant wait to see pics xx


----------



## KamKol

Congratulations! So glad things went smoothly and your baby is doing good. Make sure you put some piccies up for us when you have the time. x


----------



## trashit

aww congrats :happydance: xx


----------



## mummydee

huge congratulations! well done!


----------



## Jemma_x

congrats x


----------



## Kelz22

Huge congrats hun :) xxx


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

Congratulations! xx


----------



## hopeforamirac

congrats :)


----------



## carries

Congrats! Cant wait to read your full birth story! xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Super news!!! So glad everything went well for you honey!! :hugs:


----------



## Naya69

congrats hun x


----------



## debjolin

Congrats. xx


----------



## Pixie81

Congratulations! How long were you in labour for and what did you call her? Look forward to seeing a pic soon! xxxx


----------



## kristen77

Congratulations! Sounds like you did amazingly! And you sound so happy and in love! Congratulations again!! :) xx


----------



## cupcake23

Thank you for all your kind messages, I'm hoping to do my birth story & add pics asap but I'm using my itouch to post so it's rather difficult.x.


----------



## sarah0108

congrats! x


----------



## chele

congratulations x


----------



## hannahR

Congrats. xx


----------



## quail

congrats.xxxx


----------



## Sam9kids

Congrats xxx


----------



## cupcake23

thank you all once again.x.


----------



## kristen77

Gosh she is gorgeous!! What a fantastic head of hair!! Congratulations hun, sounds like you did absolutely fantastically! I am starting to wish I was having a home birth now, you're experience sounds wonderful

xx :)


----------



## Angellicaa

CONGRATS!!!!!!!! she is beautiful!! .....look at all that dark hair too (did you have much heartburn)?


----------



## mrsneish2b

oh what a beautiful story! i am welling up :) many congratulations :) xxx


----------



## surprise no5

Huge congrats, I loved your birth story - very positive :) can't wait to meet my lil girl now!


----------



## bexie1985

arw shes beautiful, well done sounds like a nice birth. xx


----------



## Shylovebird

Wonderful birth story hunny ! many many congrats she's beautiful x x


----------



## 3boys

congrats! look at that head of hair! She is beautiful! x x


----------



## xminimotox

Awww she is totally gorgeous! I love the head of hair what a sweetie! Well done you to for the home birth :) xx


----------



## LulaBug

Congratulations hun. She's lovely! :D xx


----------



## mrsraggle

Congrats! Gorgeous hair!


----------



## cupcake23

Thanks...she is my Angel!:cloud9:

I actually didnt get heartburn so that blows that old wives tale, lol:flower:


----------



## CHARLEYCLAN

Congratulations xx


----------



## debjolin

Congrats hun x


----------



## Ginaerhol

wow she is beautiful congratulations xx


----------



## Mazmos

That is one cute lil Girl. I LOVE her hair. Well done Hunnie xxx:hugs:


----------



## reversal

congratulations thats a lovely story :thumbup:


----------



## mandzzzz

Congrats xx


----------



## rwhite

She's beautiful! What a gorgeous head of hair. Congrats hun x


----------



## horsey_hen

Congratulations, beautiful. x


----------



## etoya

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## madasa

Wow, what a lovely story and I LOVE HER HAIR! I thought my little girl had a head of hair, but that is impressive! Grats!


----------



## karenmack

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## chief's wife

congrats.and a nice birth story. your baby is cute


----------



## Sarah10

Aww what a really nice positive birth story!
She is gorgeous, i love all her hair :)
congratulations x


----------



## Spiderspinz

Aww congratulations shes gorgeous lots of lovely hair!


----------



## sophd

Congrats!! xx


----------



## aka_twinks

didnt want to read & run! lovely home birth story! congrats!


----------



## Ellberry

Lovely story!!! :) She is gorgeous!!!! :) xx


----------



## cherrylee

Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## iprettii

awwww congrats!!! I'm glad the homebirth went well.


----------



## ispeakinsongs

congrats what a cutie


----------

